# Turkey Season giveaway



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

It is about time, and I know you all like me wanted some lighted nocks for the turkey season (Firenock do offer 54 colors). You do know Green light on grass is the most visible, right?

OK, here is the deal, just like the Christmas giveaway. I have a number between 1 and 999 (it is the last 3 digits of a check I have received yesterday, so it is about as random as possible, I made a copy of the check so no trick here). Any one post on this will have multiple chance to get it. Only 1 grand prize winner; for tie breaker, the lower number wins. You can post once per 12 hours. MULTIPLE POSTS within a 12 hours period WILL disqualify you!

The grand prize winner will get 6 Firenock; 3 Hunting and 3 Target circuit, all with GREEN LED and 12 Firenock "S" style nocks; (6 green and 6 other colors) 6 O-rings, 6 batteries, (sort of like our "U" pack but not exactly, picture of SU pack below). You have your choice of any style ("S", "A", "E", "H" and "F") to fit your arrow! A 18-pack of Aerovane (picture of Aerovane below) or Aerovane II with an Aerovane tool will also be included. It's value is over $135.00. Who ever got the number first will be the winner! The winner will be announced on March 31 and the contest will ended on the end of March 30 (No April fool issue here ).

The closest 9 form that winner number will get a set of DOUBLE Firenock Aerovane trail pack (6 Aerovane and 6 Aerovane II with a tool value at $11.00). Therefore a total of 10 winners in this giveaway.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

I am in! 620


----------



## Kanman (Nov 3, 2003)

How about 444


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

351


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

646


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

359


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*givaway*

801


----------



## nerdalert (Aug 11, 2008)

621


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

222


----------



## BCline (Feb 13, 2007)

*giveaway*

742


----------



## jmh0411 (Mar 14, 2007)

411


----------



## jjohnson (Sep 21, 2006)

563


----------



## kathy (Jun 3, 2006)

*number*

777


----------



## bsnile2 (Jan 29, 2007)

*my guess*

814


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

How about 372.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

586


----------



## hoosierhunter1 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Its probably my check so............*

005 is my guess...........

Great product guys....I just recieved my updated nocks and now have Green, Red and the target nocks....


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

373


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

734


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

511


----------



## mathewshunter03 (Nov 11, 2008)

113


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

141 is my guess


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*397*

397 

Thanks Dorge for a sweet giveaway! :thumbs_up


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 8, 2008)

014


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

i choose 069.


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

i will say 310. Thanks


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

how about 121


----------



## clarksaver (Feb 20, 2009)

i am going with 491


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

I'll try, 912


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

511


----------



## Massadrenaline (Aug 18, 2008)

lets try 797. thanks


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

385 for me please


----------



## emtarcher (Mar 7, 2006)

How about 911??


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

696


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Count me in with Check #443


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

571


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

im in 135...


----------



## hknight (Sep 18, 2007)

*iI AM IN*

#069


----------



## Lmbhngr (Oct 27, 2004)

*My guess is...*

312


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*lucky number*

I'll take #023, after all it is one third of 69


----------



## meatbucket (Feb 5, 2009)

how about 127


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

836 thanks for the chance


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

128 for me


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*lucky number*

I'll take #023, after all it is one third of 69


----------



## cattleman (Jan 21, 2007)

682


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

*I'm In*

099 my guess


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

398


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

499


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm in, and I'll take #666... 

Thanks Dorge!


----------



## aligator (Aug 24, 2007)

627


----------



## buckfever74 (Aug 27, 2006)

074


----------



## MarkinMichigan (Feb 9, 2009)

101


----------



## whitetail.freak (Oct 2, 2008)

521


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

667


----------



## mdillon (Dec 7, 2008)

684


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

762


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*giveaway*

Lucky #37


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll guess #052


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

749


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

746 is the number


----------



## MAH (Mar 3, 2008)

how about 259


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*I'm In*

879


----------



## shawnb (Jan 16, 2005)

156


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

Count me in too!!! 647


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

#219


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

#001


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

848


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*116*


----------



## gill1 (Jan 20, 2009)

How about 732


----------



## RedRokker (Feb 7, 2009)

613 :thumbs_up


----------



## djdmotorsports (Feb 5, 2009)

*My Guess*

585

This brings back memories of trying to guess the number of jelly beans in the jar


----------



## shooter82 (Jan 1, 2007)

*652*

652 please pick me march 31 is my birth day be a good present


----------



## taakre (Jul 26, 2007)

*My Guess*

727


----------



## DaveK (Jan 25, 2009)

How about 872.


----------



## ski13 (Jul 1, 2008)

700


----------



## Pon Mex Archer (Sep 24, 2008)

082 !!!


----------



## trav83 (Mar 18, 2007)

*582*

582


----------



## RH#8 (Jan 12, 2006)

008:d


----------



## Boger (Dec 3, 2008)

272


----------



## pklyph (Apr 5, 2006)

*thanks for the chance*

I'll take 316


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I'll take 833


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

How about 729!!! I'm in!


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

437
Thanks!


----------



## coonhound0 (Sep 5, 2008)

*fireknocks*

got it here 123


----------



## chachi (Jan 18, 2007)

731


----------



## DSMich (Jan 15, 2009)

*im in*

712


----------



## nv-hunter (Jan 10, 2009)

i want 068


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

609


----------



## Huntermncb (Mar 30, 2003)

*giveaway*

my guess is 005


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll take 
Three Oh Two(302)


----------



## deanrb (Feb 3, 2008)

432 my guess


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

#029


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

*487*

487


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

544 please


----------



## watkins1802 (Feb 6, 2009)

*how about*

555 lets have them lol


----------



## DEERGUNNER (Mar 16, 2008)

My guess is 522
Thanks for the opportunity!:thumbs_up


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

*giveaway*

969


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

485 for me :thumbs_up


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

721 for me please


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

653


----------



## ambi_one (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm gonna say 015


----------



## jakersliberty1 (Feb 15, 2006)

i am in the magic number is 886


----------



## ONEBALL (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm in with 458
thanks


----------



## TSUMMER (May 11, 2008)

I'll go with 425


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

213 sounds good


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

:dancing: 317 for me


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

183


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

*my shot*

I'l take 333


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

550


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

777


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll play, how about 210.........


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

i'll try 619.


----------



## lightsnsirens (Mar 5, 2009)

I am in with 348


----------



## Roy49 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll try 725


----------



## Broken nock (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll try #601


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

666 :devil:


----------



## ohio deer (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm in 404


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

702


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

2nd try 719.


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

lets go 20


----------



## Massadrenaline (Aug 18, 2008)

its been over 12 hours so lets go with 012


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

299


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

224


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I will go with 669 for my first choice.


----------



## kevin3vd1 (Mar 3, 2006)

*400*

400


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*Another try*

Let's try 568


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

It"s been almost 24 hrs. for me so I'll try Number: 327


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

Lets go with 515 this round. Thanks


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

its been over 12 hrs. So i choose 070.


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

how about 052


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

392


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

773


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Again*

539


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

217 count me in.


----------



## forgeboy (Nov 27, 2008)

oo1


----------



## law651 (Jul 7, 2005)

320


----------



## killemclean (Feb 4, 2008)

031.:thumbs_upthanx for the chance...


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

009


----------



## bowhuntwi (Dec 23, 2004)

456


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*000*

000 been 24 hours


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

#999


----------



## DRAKEBOND28 (Mar 8, 2007)

Try #940


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

How about 444:darkbeer:


----------



## guckie (Jul 26, 2007)

*Count me in!!!*

It's gotta be #312.


----------



## Boger (Dec 3, 2008)

432


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

768


----------



## sawyercu (Jan 1, 2009)

400


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

645
Thanks


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

998


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

641 :thumbs_up


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

for my 2nd try over (12 hrs) ill try 227


----------



## wiles (Mar 5, 2009)

713


----------



## archers choice (Jun 2, 2006)

187


----------



## Ohio_archer (Sep 20, 2006)

*Firenock Rocks*

338


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

219 :thumbs_up


----------



## trlucht (Jun 3, 2007)

739


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

530


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

873


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

654


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

2nd try....722 please


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

748


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

625.

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## smonk (May 18, 2006)

291


----------



## Buckeroo (Feb 1, 2008)

*My guess!!!*

302


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

416


----------



## pklyph (Apr 5, 2006)

*once again*

572


----------



## lonewolf65 (Jan 4, 2008)

*lucky number..*

i'll take 301 thank,s for the chance


----------



## mavrick73 (Feb 13, 2009)

how about 547 is that it huh huh huh....


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

326:darkbeer:


----------



## gilbertorange (Feb 10, 2009)

*number*

999


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

636 

:loco:


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

876


----------



## Octabird (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok 314


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll say 166


----------



## crem (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll guess 650


----------



## TPZK5 (Jan 12, 2009)

*firenock winner*

i think its 857!!!!!!


----------



## swmthunter (Feb 12, 2009)

count me in........... 683


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

632????


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

#373


----------



## peppy1hunting (Feb 20, 2005)

*contest*

I'm in with #468- Thanks


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

301


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

549 thanks


----------



## little dan (Feb 12, 2009)

i,m in at 556 :darkbeer:


----------



## ONEBALL (Nov 28, 2007)

How bought 831


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

374


----------



## rcooper (Jul 25, 2007)

How about 925 !


----------



## davidvon87 (Oct 15, 2008)

*437*

437


----------



## davidvon87 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Sorry*

437 was already said how about 037


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

lets try 787


----------



## Massadrenaline (Aug 18, 2008)

*and again....*

111


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

728


----------



## kevin3vd1 (Mar 3, 2006)

*725*

725


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

732


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

2nd try #610


----------



## bsnile2 (Jan 29, 2007)

*2nd guess*

112


----------



## Chris Reed (Jul 29, 2006)

246


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

555


----------



## wolf1 (Mar 31, 2007)

313


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

333


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

198


----------



## bowhuntwi (Dec 23, 2004)

238


----------



## mstreimz24 (Dec 19, 2008)

587


----------



## whitetail.freak (Oct 2, 2008)

431


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

536


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*IF I Give you a choice of LED color and nock..*

Just curious, if I give you a choice of color of LEDs and nocks, would you prefer anything besides green on green? For my own curiosity, what style nock would you think you would pick?


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

Dorge, the green on green is great... The blues would be neat as well... or even possibly the clear on clear... I'd really like to seem 'em in person!

I'm also gonna take #427


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

605


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

lets try 129 and i think i like the green but would like to try others as well! :wink:


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

007 
Like the blue on blue
They are all cool


----------



## StacyH (Apr 19, 2006)

*nocks*

heres mine 069


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*In person*



stalley said:


> Dorge, the green on green is great... The blues would be neat as well... or even possibly the clear on clear... I'd really like to seem 'em in person!
> 
> I'm also gonna take #427


I have the display shows all 54 colors, so you can see it in person and decide. I am sorry that do not have a show schedule for 2009 in Nebraska as of now. I am going to the show in Watanna, Minnesota this week end and Columbus Ohio next. Then Madison, Wisconsin the 2 week after Ohio, on the 3rd of April, 2009. Below was a picture of the Firenock in colors taken by President of Bowcountry and Bowfishing country.com


----------



## moosedog (May 4, 2006)

*How about*

998


----------



## DARMO (Dec 5, 2004)

*I like Green*

how about 723


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

*I'll try 772*

772


----------



## Buckeroo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Blue on Blue!!!!*

555 Here!


----------



## Kanman (Nov 3, 2003)

297


----------



## NINman (Feb 23, 2009)

086


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

286


----------



## gill1 (Jan 20, 2009)

*maybe*

369


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

471


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

094


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*firenock*

my number is 195


----------



## Heavymetal17 (Mar 10, 2009)

017


----------



## killemclean (Feb 4, 2008)

how bout 054,im kinda diggin purple:wink:


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

187


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

708 :beer:


----------



## cporter03 (Sep 4, 2007)

*my guess*

My guess is 223


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Im in with 929


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

648


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

101


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

784


----------



## nerdalert (Aug 11, 2008)

I really like the blue but the yellow or pink would be cool...i'll try 802 thanks


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

453 for me.


----------



## Zaclanjak (Feb 22, 2009)

230


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Another time*

341


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

The second blue on the top row seems to be the brightest.


----------



## smonk (May 18, 2006)

426


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

847


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*715*

Let's try 715


----------



## bow junkie (Feb 1, 2008)

*ok*

346


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

#117 
I like blue and blue


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

*my number!!*

824


----------



## ONEBALL (Nov 28, 2007)

lets try 929


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*2nd try*

#248


----------



## bowhuntwi (Dec 23, 2004)

322


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

how about 256


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

413


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

804 :beer::tongue:


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

*contest*

729


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

how about 069


----------



## sfio7 (Jan 27, 2006)

*cool*

722


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

211 please


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Okay........#827


----------



## justbrew77 (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll guess 913


----------



## zark (Jun 30, 2006)

075


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

423 :thumbs_up


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

763


----------



## Sailor_Nate (Mar 12, 2009)

868


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

013


----------



## Rassmo (Nov 30, 2008)

Count me in. number 331


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

lets go 820


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

883


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

234


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

190


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

888


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*798*

798. I guess ya can't win if ya don't try.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

How about 113


----------



## coaldriller (Feb 21, 2009)

*328*

328


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

567


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

114


----------



## gmarsden (Nov 18, 2008)

692


----------



## Cidah (Feb 23, 2009)

510... BTW I get paid in checks ALL of the time. I've never seen a check number start with "0". Just a heads up to you all.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

*412*

Ok, I'm in: 412


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*turkey*

#153


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

*1st choice*

426


----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

483​
Thanks for the chance!


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

555


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

*Hmmm*

234


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

172
Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

332


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

796


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

354


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Fyi...*



Cidah said:


> 510... BTW I get paid in checks ALL of the time. I've never seen a check number start with "0". Just a heads up to you all.


It is the last 3 number of the check... the check number is six digit... so a "035" is a correct respond instead of "35", but IF "035" is the correct number, I would accept both. Try not to get too technical. So good luck to all.


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

032 for iowa


----------



## Ders26c (Mar 4, 2008)

I am in... 243


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

*1st choice*

234


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

024


----------



## styxbb (Sep 18, 2007)

*Why not*

446


----------



## gdzfast12 (Nov 18, 2008)

i dont think anyone posted 312 so im going with !!!!! 312 !!!!


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

072 :darkbeer:


----------



## lvwingnut (Jun 29, 2007)

*Lucky number*

I am going to go with 753. The reverse of a 357 mag.:wink:


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

011


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

409 please


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

*I will try*

My # is 125


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

306


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

403


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*1 more time*

111


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*3rd try*

#234


----------



## supercopjason (Jan 24, 2009)

430


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

836


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

015 :darkbeer:


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

327


----------



## GROUNDPATROL (Sep 15, 2007)

442


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

323


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*firenock*

#593


----------



## cqboling (Feb 1, 2009)

333


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

Put me in for #256


----------



## Boger (Dec 3, 2008)

863


----------



## xxChiefxx (Aug 22, 2007)

*how about*

713


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

198


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

121


----------



## decoyman (Jun 24, 2008)

876 for me please


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

750 :set1_punch:


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

927????


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

867.

i think green led and orange nocks would look cool.


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

908


----------



## smshinall (May 16, 2008)

782


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

lets try 222


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

135


----------



## jfinn (Apr 9, 2007)

how about 321


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*my guess*

199


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*turkey*

591


----------



## trlucht (Jun 3, 2007)

457


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

444


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

732


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

#137


----------



## teejay68 (Aug 22, 2007)

*326*

Lets go with 326.

Thanks for the chance.
Tom McNamara


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

295


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

437


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*220*

My daughter says 220


----------



## WyoHoytGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

*010*

Let's try the PERFECT 010:shade:


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

032


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

237:shade:


----------



## Stevem63 (Dec 22, 2007)

721


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

029


----------



## smshinall (May 16, 2008)

251


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

804


----------



## dxtshooter (Aug 18, 2008)

here we go 123 :shade:


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

ok , ill be the weirdo LOL

666


----------



## coonhound0 (Sep 5, 2008)

*im in*

007 the perfect #


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

Put me down for 911


----------



## dw97224 (Mar 13, 2007)

*My Guess*

I think it is 559


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

#073


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*turkey*

953


----------



## MI_Archer (Mar 6, 2009)

count me in also my number is 812


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

491


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

003


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

269


----------



## coaldriller (Feb 21, 2009)

*on more time*

304


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Again*

#126


----------



## vortecman (Dec 10, 2005)

379 :darkbeer:


----------



## nerdalert (Aug 11, 2008)

#802


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

333


----------



## Xringindy (Sep 11, 2006)

282


----------



## theshoenlebens (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm in 387


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

227


----------



## open season (Feb 24, 2009)

Give me 717


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

927 today


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

270 please


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

227


----------



## Boger (Dec 3, 2008)

575


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

#187


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

369


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

775


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*504*

Let's give 504 a try.


----------



## moosedog (May 4, 2006)

500


----------



## WyoHoytGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

*Another try*

Let's take a shot with 315.


----------



## bsnile2 (Jan 29, 2007)

*guess*

269


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

684


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

I'll go with 505!


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

I say 606


----------



## jereast12 (Sep 3, 2007)

898


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

how about 321,if its not already taken


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

504


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

291


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

298


----------



## fishfrey (Jul 8, 2003)

301


----------



## mossyoak300wsm (May 5, 2008)

019


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

699


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*The rule is...*



6bloodychunks said:


> how about 321,if its not already taken


Only the first one who get the number got the grand prize. Then, the next 9 closest which includes the 2nd to the 10th person who guess the same number will get the 2nd prize total 9 of them. So no matter, you will win when you get the number as long as you are the first 10 person who picked the number! :shade:


----------



## christopher5200 (Feb 23, 2009)

*how about*

444


----------



## gill1 (Jan 20, 2009)

357


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

313


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

384


----------



## coaldriller (Feb 21, 2009)

*today*

715


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

#074


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

454 :slice:


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

177


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

090


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*523*

Let's try 523


----------



## WyoHoytGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

*Been another 12 hours*

Let's shoot for 509 this time.


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

728


----------



## messary7 (Mar 8, 2009)

737


----------



## Samr47373 (Jan 21, 2007)

I pick 225


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

888


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

097


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

363


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

068


----------



## Hoyts&HD's (Jun 17, 2007)

013


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

ill try 723 this time


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

281


----------



## fishfrey (Jul 8, 2003)

177


----------



## Kanman (Nov 3, 2003)

211


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

059 today


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

99:darkbeer:7...


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*923*

Let's go with 923


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

435


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

281


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

well ltes see.

807


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

387


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

111


----------



## Stevem63 (Dec 22, 2007)

003


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

#420


----------



## bsnile2 (Jan 29, 2007)

*guess*

221


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

777


----------



## gird04 (Nov 8, 2005)

321


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

i dont know if its been taken but i pick 


#987


----------



## glteach (Feb 24, 2009)

*lukcy number*

lucky number 326 -


----------



## Buckeroo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ttt*

168


----------



## wvtrophytaker (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll say 594


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

970


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

699


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

313


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

302 ??????


----------



## stiknstringbow (Feb 28, 2009)

IM in 724


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

869


----------



## RedRokker (Feb 7, 2009)

666


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

539


----------



## glteach (Feb 24, 2009)

828 sounds like a perfect number


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

289


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*739*

739


----------



## IA/MOhuntingman (Feb 13, 2009)

919 thats the winning number


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

333


----------



## sonic1c (Feb 24, 2009)

*250*

:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## wisbowparker (Mar 7, 2005)

330


----------



## IBM (May 15, 2004)

*And the number is:*

748


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

839


----------



## gill1 (Jan 20, 2009)

123


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

606


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

084


----------



## drum3rguy (Jun 1, 2006)

623


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

#559


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

603 :darkbeer:


----------



## Sailor_Nate (Mar 12, 2009)

501


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

456


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

719


----------



## Logans (Sep 16, 2007)

887


----------



## Casador (Apr 9, 2008)

How about 420!!!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

261


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

959


----------



## strikeforce32 (Feb 28, 2007)

989


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

I'll take 047.


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

737


----------



## moment of truth (Nov 23, 2007)

*672*

672


----------



## bullz (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll pick #618 Thanks


----------



## ashhopper (Dec 8, 2003)

119


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll take #141... thanks


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

654


----------



## guckie (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm in. #312.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

#187


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

687


----------



## BCHambone (Oct 27, 2008)

729!


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*083*

Let's go with 083 this time around.


----------



## WyoHoytGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

*081*

I will say 081.


----------



## Boger (Dec 3, 2008)

692


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

668


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

128


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

043


----------



## asushooter (Feb 17, 2009)

139


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

123


----------



## Mrohr1 (Jan 16, 2009)

*506*

506


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*492*

492 is my guess


----------



## mvcsimons (Jan 17, 2009)

how about 564


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

945 :darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

717


----------



## ishoothoyt2 (Jan 20, 2009)

182


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

363


----------



## fishfrey (Jul 8, 2003)

852


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

383


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

823 For Me!


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

568


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

014


----------



## damaj44 (Mar 8, 2009)

405


----------



## killemclean (Feb 4, 2008)

011?


----------



## kybowhntr (Mar 31, 2006)

063


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

222


----------



## HogginIT (Nov 27, 2008)

It is 414


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*697*

697


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

368


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

721


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

719


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

618


----------



## cqboling (Feb 1, 2009)

759


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

879


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

264


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

251


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

#074


----------



## gill1 (Jan 20, 2009)

440


----------



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

164


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

067


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

723


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

143:darkbeer:


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*375*

Here we go again 375


----------



## WyoHoytGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

*376*

I will say 376.


----------



## GTOJake (May 7, 2008)

ill try 001 , i bet no one has guessed it


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

349


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

845


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Lets go with 411


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

959 :darkbeer:


----------



## ONEBALL (Nov 28, 2007)

331 thats it


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

128


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

101


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

722


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

813


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm in 460


----------



## chckwgn (Mar 7, 2009)

*903*

903


----------



## JohnMCannon (Apr 27, 2007)

314


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

117


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*665*

Almost evil. 665


----------



## WyoHoytGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

*311*

This number is as good as any 311.


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

312


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

How about 273


----------



## DBerrard (Oct 9, 2007)

576!


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Fn*

586


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

329


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

573


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

try 127


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*353*

353


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

103 :darkbeer:


----------



## mrs.hood (Aug 9, 2007)

025 please


----------



## AAarcher (Aug 29, 2005)

826


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

222


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

gotta go 046


----------



## deerwoods (Mar 7, 2003)

989 ........if it hasn't been taking


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

617.........


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

217


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

608


----------



## nerdalert (Aug 11, 2008)

824


----------



## DaveK (Jan 25, 2009)

813


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

224


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

119


----------



## Randall G. (Sep 7, 2008)

:shade:357


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

333


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

265


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

lets go with 327...


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

311:darkbeer:


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

178


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

264


----------



## coaldriller (Feb 21, 2009)

715


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

869


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

#984


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*???*

771


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

525


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*607*

How's about 607 this time.


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

454


----------



## WyoHoytGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

*290*

I will say 290.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

083


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

038


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

666


----------



## gdzfast12 (Nov 18, 2008)

865


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

763


----------



## cqboling (Feb 1, 2009)

101


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

779


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

321


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

898


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

#267


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

826


----------



## jarhed27 (Feb 10, 2007)

589 please


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

737 :darkbeer:


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

#568


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

521


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

929


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

406


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

119


----------



## DBerrard (Oct 9, 2007)

254


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Feb 18, 2009)

326 for me.


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

111


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*693*

Well see how 693 does. Never know but somebodys got to win


----------



## WyoHoytGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

*002*

I want to try 002


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

013


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

791


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

285


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

011


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

316


----------



## Stevem63 (Dec 22, 2007)

673


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

648


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

836


----------



## fishfrey (Jul 8, 2003)

212


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

#001


----------



## rackwacker (Jan 24, 2009)

#507


----------



## SERBIANSHARK (Nov 15, 2006)

166


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

253


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

749 :darkbeer:


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

827


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*309*

Let's give 309 a whirl.


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

772:darkbeer:


----------



## WyoHoytGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

*258*

I will say 258.


----------



## IABowhunter67 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lets try 687!


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

471


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

025


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

901


----------



## neffman (Nov 16, 2008)

just bought some at the expo would love to have more howbout 810?


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

897
be back at noon


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*uhmmm..........*

493


----------



## Firedog43 (May 17, 2007)

*Ttt*

589 I feel lucky


----------



## treesap (Aug 26, 2007)

*????*

I'll try 704


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

988


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

545


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

222


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I'll try 527 today!


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

I will try 512


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

147


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

317


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

444


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

159?


----------



## DBerrard (Oct 9, 2007)

049


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

907 :darkbeer:


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*615*

How about 615 this time.


----------



## WyoHoytGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

*900*

I will say 900.


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

111


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

721


----------



## Robin_Hood (Jan 14, 2009)

*666*

666


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

#163


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

210


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

What a Awesome give away!! another try #307

*It is about time, and I know you all like me wanted some lighted nocks for the turkey season (Firenock do offer 54 colors). You do know Green light on grass is the most visible, right?

OK, here is the deal, just like the Christmas giveaway. I have a number between 1 and 999 (it is the last 3 digits of a check I have received yesterday, so it is about as random as possible, I made a copy of the check so no trick here). Any one post on this will have multiple chance to get it. Only 1 grand prize winner; for tie breaker, the lower number wins. You can post once per 12 hours. MULTIPLE POSTS within a 12 hours period WILL disqualify you!
The grand prize winner will get 6 Firenock; 3 Hunting and 3 Target circuit, all with GREEN LED and 12 Firenock "S" style nocks; (6 green and 6 other colors) 6 O-rings, 6 batteries, (sort of like our "U" pack but not exactly, picture of SU pack below). You have your choice of any style ("S", "A", "E", "H" and "F") to fit your arrow! A 18-pack of Aerovane (picture of Aerovane below) or Aerovane II with an Aerovane tool will also be included. It's value is over $135.00. Who ever got the number first will be the winner! The winner will be announced on March 31 and the contest will ended on the end of March 30 (No April fool issue here ).

The closest 9 form that winner number will get a set of DOUBLE Firenock Aerovane trail pack (6 Aerovane and 6 Aerovane II with a tool value at $11.00). Therefore a total of 10 winners in this giveaway.

Good luck to everyone.*


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

437


----------



## Hoyts&HD's (Jun 17, 2007)

052


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

007


----------



## CHG16 (Sep 24, 2008)

528


----------



## steyrsdad (Nov 30, 2008)

*187*

187 thanks


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*153*

153


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

011


----------



## JohnMCannon (Apr 27, 2007)

492


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

101


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

478


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

462


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

814


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

717


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

258


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

ok 599


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

129


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

916 :darkbeer:


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

312


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*726*

726 is worth a try.


----------



## WyoHoytGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

*769*

769. See ya again tomorrow.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

329


----------



## max hunter (Dec 19, 2008)

599


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

222


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

773


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*uhmmm............*

299


----------



## Stevem63 (Dec 22, 2007)

923


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

567


----------



## adamsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

102


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

222


----------



## ugman (Mar 25, 2006)

734


----------



## Idaho Bison (Sep 25, 2008)

865


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Giveaway*

0009


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

597


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

783


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

359


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

148


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

001


----------



## DBerrard (Oct 9, 2007)

101


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*232*

I guess 232


----------



## WyoHoytGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

*428*

428 this time around.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

#069


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

725


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

669


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

608


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

555


----------



## droptine20 (Jan 7, 2009)

*in*

342


----------



## mudbug_4 (Jul 11, 2006)

*my guess*

357


----------



## fnkybn (Jan 15, 2004)

*454*


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

770


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

let's try 483


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*638*

638


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Let's try 518


----------



## rackwacker (Jan 24, 2009)

609


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

277


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

Put me in for 57


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

542


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

206


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

681:darkbeer:


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

888


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

#653


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*997*

997


----------



## GAM (May 22, 2002)

834


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

112


----------



## throwssticks (Feb 12, 2009)

*i say*

528 thank you


----------



## JohnMCannon (Apr 27, 2007)

914


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

647


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

429


----------



## Rassmo (Nov 30, 2008)

*713*

I'll take 713


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*816*

816


----------



## WyoHoytGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

*676*

Another guess.


----------



## redracer_6 (Feb 19, 2007)

923 my guess


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

117


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

769


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

621


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

747


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

312


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

352


----------



## nerdalert (Aug 11, 2008)

329


----------



## dods2403 (Aug 29, 2006)

614


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

495


----------



## DBerrard (Oct 9, 2007)

127


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

469


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Turkey*

346


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

735 :darkbeer:


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

269


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

86!!!


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

469


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

087


----------



## PlumCrazyRuss (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm in 676


----------



## BLUE72CAMARO (Feb 12, 2009)

368


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*178*

178


----------



## AAarcher (Aug 29, 2005)

017


----------



## zark (Jun 30, 2006)

578


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

513


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

688


----------



## coonhound0 (Sep 5, 2008)

*got it*

489


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

*I guess*

101


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

*I have it!!!!!!*

111


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

158


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

671


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

199


----------



## clapp61 (Aug 4, 2007)

279 for me


----------



## Big Bubba T123 (Aug 10, 2007)

725


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*630*

Well 630 seems pretty simple.


----------



## WyoHoytGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

*350*

I will say 350.


----------



## kybowhntr (Mar 31, 2006)

028


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

149


----------



## karljones (Feb 15, 2009)

*in*

311


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

442:darkbeer:


----------



## irish690 (Jan 19, 2009)

417


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

323


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

778


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

744:darkbeer:


----------



## Muddy41 (Feb 11, 2005)

333. Sounds like a good number!!!


----------



## sockMONKEY (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm in with 305 if it's not taken


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

595


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*count me in*

876 is my choice


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

673


----------



## MathewsMan84 (Mar 29, 2004)

847


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

#652


----------



## futurereal (Jan 28, 2007)

814


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

022 :darkbeer:


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

237


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

521


----------



## tnhunter25 (Jul 15, 2008)

*my guess*

203


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

745


----------



## 3bigbucksdown (Aug 5, 2007)

747


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

829


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

#347


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

470


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

055


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

684


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

973 today


----------



## highpocket (Dec 10, 2008)

393


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

506


----------



## whlsmith (Mar 4, 2008)

*My guess*

212


----------



## hamrick10 (Sep 3, 2006)

*my guess*

the # 154


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

998


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

237


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

010


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*uhmm....*

173


----------



## cd3d (Dec 28, 2005)

003


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

098


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

991


----------



## DBerrard (Oct 9, 2007)

420


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

491


----------



## fishfrey (Jul 8, 2003)

927


----------



## karljones (Feb 15, 2009)

*in*

#187


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

529


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

235 :darkbeer:


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

217


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

818


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

529


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*453*

453


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

536


----------



## mvcsimons (Jan 17, 2009)

i will say52


----------



## Boger (Dec 3, 2008)

623


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

911


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

786


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

460:darkbeer:


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

053


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

101


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

019


----------



## csobx2 (Sep 16, 2007)

327


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

454


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

632


----------



## MathewsMan84 (Mar 29, 2004)

284


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

812


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

705


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

208


----------



## kybowhntr (Mar 31, 2006)

243


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

810


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

696


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

567


----------



## wolf1 (Mar 31, 2007)

213


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

477


----------



## BADJEDI (Nov 9, 2006)

456


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

205


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

365


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*uhmm.......*

667


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

931


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

391


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

826


----------



## DBerrard (Oct 9, 2007)

184


----------



## fishfrey (Jul 8, 2003)

288


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

898


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

126


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

Count me in 

552


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

125


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

043


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

773


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

909


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

how about 045?


----------



## karljones (Feb 15, 2009)

*#*

502


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

707


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

108


----------



## Dick Cox (Feb 18, 2009)

308


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

476


----------



## gdzfast12 (Nov 18, 2008)

901


----------



## dlotto28 (Feb 28, 2009)

310


----------



## tm hunter (Nov 23, 2008)

Ill go with 47


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

608


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

423


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

535


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

same number as last time 485 :shade:


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

206


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

517:darkbeer:


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

538


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

567


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

089 :shade:


----------



## So.IL Hunter (Mar 12, 2009)

801


----------



## dmailliard (Jan 4, 2009)

332


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

229


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

952 :darkbeer:


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

753


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

221


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

679


----------



## GWSmith (Feb 12, 2005)

213


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

992


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

921


----------



## karljones (Feb 15, 2009)

*did somebodt say 9er*

#9 please


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

856


----------



## 1miguel (Nov 19, 2003)

*I'm in*

734


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

077


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

326


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

154


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

582


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

179


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

144


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

247


----------



## fishfrey (Jul 8, 2003)

912


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

309


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

221


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*uhmmm.......*

093


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

428


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

229


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

929


----------



## Kanman (Nov 3, 2003)

422


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

777


----------



## DBerrard (Oct 9, 2007)

202


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

059


----------



## justbrew77 (Jul 24, 2007)

187


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

104 for me....


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

619


----------



## kybowhntr (Mar 31, 2006)

813


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Im in, 013


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

471


----------



## trav83 (Mar 18, 2007)

111


----------



## huntsall (Feb 6, 2006)

*lets see*

539


----------



## Robin_Hood (Jan 14, 2009)

*446*

446


----------



## Statedriller (Apr 5, 2007)

642:shade:


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

825


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

047


----------



## IBM (May 15, 2004)

*firenock*

I'll try #7. Thanks IBM


----------



## coonhound0 (Sep 5, 2008)

got it this time 228


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

894


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

031


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

129


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

369


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

017


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

378


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

759


----------



## Casador (Apr 9, 2008)

Ooh ooh pick me 54


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

678


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

439


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

245


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

732


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

Holy cow looks like everybody wants these nocks.

511


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

229


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

28
thanks


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

*giveaway*

439


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

020


----------



## JamMorg (Mar 6, 2008)

711...if it hasn't been taken.

Thanks


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

311


----------



## stc25 (Feb 19, 2009)

*number is*

548


----------



## DBerrard (Oct 9, 2007)

316


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

089


----------



## boakes (Dec 22, 2005)

*317*

317 please!


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

212


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

849


----------



## karljones (Feb 15, 2009)

*And again*

#216 sounds nice. thanks again!


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

615 here


----------



## spotkiller (Feb 19, 2008)

389


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

519


----------



## Hoyts&HD's (Jun 17, 2007)

783


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

482


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

137


----------



## fishfrey (Jul 8, 2003)

818


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

444


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

*Is anyone close yet?*

162


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*uhmmm.........*

582


----------



## trackerjack (Mar 21, 2009)

654


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

598


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

872:darkbeer:


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

878 :shade:


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

444


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*579*

579


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

307


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

603 4me


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

343 please and thank you.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

014


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

087


----------



## innovative (Mar 13, 2009)

*my guess*

500


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

011


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

989


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

379


----------



## ccooper (Aug 6, 2006)

*my guess*

587


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

789


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

109


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

159


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

895


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

#059


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

602


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

126


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

001


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

478


----------



## mahenry25 (Jan 15, 2009)

i'll guess 237


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

770


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

611


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

617


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

784


----------



## kybowhntr (Mar 31, 2006)

250


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

389


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

I will take 145


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

803


----------



## isha (Feb 19, 2006)

896


----------



## guckie (Jul 26, 2007)

321 for me.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

289


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

374


----------



## matt068 (Oct 1, 2008)

017 please


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

137


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

689


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

966 :mg:


----------



## Kanman (Nov 3, 2003)

481


----------



## coonhound0 (Sep 5, 2008)

got it 212


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

240


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

960:darkbeer:


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*uhmm.......*

333


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

109


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

ohh lets go 739


----------



## smshinall (May 16, 2008)

423


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

088


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

783


----------



## kybowhntr (Mar 31, 2006)

911


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

721


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

111


----------



## BKING267 (Sep 7, 2008)

Im thinking 587


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

*640*

Been over 12 hours so 640 :darkbeer:


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

919 Wow what a great prize package. I wish I had seen this earlier. I would have been a posting machine.
I guess I'll need to start checking this section a bit more often.


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

533


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

654


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

393


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

002


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

509


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

#345


----------



## karljones (Feb 15, 2009)

*giveaway*

#78 sounds right


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

675???


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

072


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

698


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Tomorrow will be the last day...*

By mid night tomorrow, 30th of March, 23:59 pm. I shall announce the winners and a GREAT surprise for all those that did not win.

With that many posts, I am quite sure that will be an absolute grand price winner.

Just to be sure, you are getting a few of these in green.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*798*

798


----------



## isha (Feb 19, 2006)

159


----------



## TRUCK6887 (Aug 31, 2008)

723


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

444


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

117


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

392


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

585


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

103


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

688


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

291


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

121


----------



## Robin_Hood (Jan 14, 2009)

099


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

724


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

This is harder than playing the pick three lottery.:shade:


----------



## smaxdaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

518


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

593


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

502


----------



## cd3d (Dec 28, 2005)

383


----------



## bigburly (Jan 24, 2009)

i'll take 737...its the bow i shoot 3D with


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

337


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

497


----------



## Stedman (Jan 16, 2005)

*firenock*

Hou about 421


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

456


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

332


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

628


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

Last shot....009


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

*415*

i will guess 415


----------



## karljones (Feb 15, 2009)

*here we go*

206 is worthy!


----------



## boakes (Dec 22, 2005)

*Due date*

531


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*#*

095


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

284


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

019


----------



## hubby2brat (Mar 2, 2005)

*714*

714


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

349


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

111:darkbeer:


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

257


----------



## instinkthaft (Mar 28, 2009)

#454


----------



## cqboling (Feb 1, 2009)

last chance for me 117


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

731


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

642


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

268


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

448


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

473


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

913


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*853*

853


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

204


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

435


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

518


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

626


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

693


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

#88


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

556


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

893


----------



## toy4runner4x4 (Aug 5, 2008)

222


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

465


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

258


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

*165*

165 :darkbeer:


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

873


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

609


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

876


----------



## wolf1 (Mar 31, 2007)

114


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

136


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

228


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

907


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

553


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

How about 777


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

936


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

187


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

707


----------



## karljones (Feb 15, 2009)

*maybe this #*

#513 might be the luckey one


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

163


----------



## archers choice (Jun 2, 2006)

come on #367!!!!!!!!


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in how about 689


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

811


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

One last try 891


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

494 is my last shot

Thanks
CW


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

259


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

921


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok, I'll play. I'll pick 686


----------



## coaldriller (Feb 21, 2009)

*firenock*

330


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

845


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

Back again, 017


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*uhmmmmmmm.*

099


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

057


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

One last try before tomorrow. 
So here goes....316


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

190


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

last one..........111


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

443


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Been 12 hours and 2 min*

969


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

101


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

256:darkbeer:


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

311


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

333


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

#237


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

one last try,413


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*last 28 minutes....*

Yes, 28 more minutes and I shall post the check so you can see the winning number yourself. Winner need to contact me via [email protected] and provide 

name
address
phone number
style of nock (A, E, S, C/H. or F) and what type of Aerovanes would you like
Aerovane I (white, red, green, or lime) or Aerovane II (white only at this time)

so I can send the prize right away!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

080


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*the winning number is 731*

the winning number is "731" on the last 3 digits of the check, enclosed it is. 
So you can see the winning number yourself. Winner need to contact me via [email protected] and provide 

name
address
phone number
style of nock (A, E, S, C/H. or F) and what type of Aerovanes would you like
Aerovane I (white, red, green, or lime) or Aerovane II (white only at this time)

so I can send the prize right away!

As for the promise for the surprise.
"731" is the code for free shipping till 4/15/2009 for any Firenock product purchase on http://www.firenock.com

Just in case you do not win, you at least can get some firenock/lightning nock/Aerovane with FREE shipping.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Winner for Firenock turkey giveaway*

*The grand prize winner will get 6 Firenock; 3 Hunting and 3 Target circuit, all with GREEN LED and 12 Firenock polycarbonate nocks; (6 green and 6 other colors) 6/30 (for the cross bow packs) O-rings, 6 batteries. You have your choice of any style ("S", "A", "E", "H" and "F") to fit your arrow! A 18-pack of Aerovane (picture of Aerovane below) or Aerovane II with an Aerovane tool will also be included. It's value is over $135.00. Who ever got the number first will be the winner! The winners will be announced on March 31 and the contest will ended on the end of March 30 (No April fool issue here ).

The closest 9 form that winner number will get a set of DOUBLE Firenock Aerovane trail pack (6 Aerovane and 6 Aerovane II with a tool value at $11.00). Therefore a total of 10 winners in this giveaway.*









The winners are in blue and red.

*RED IS THE GRAND PRICE WINNER "chahi"*

MW66	724	#998
Stiknstringbow	724	#425
Big_Bubba_T123	725	#728
ghost_trial	725	#667
kevin3vd1	725	#192
09hoytkatera	726	#644
taakre	727	#73
elk_stalker	728	#191
boarman1	729	#249
BCHamBone	729	#462
alligood729	729	#82
chachi	731	#85
shoot22	731	#1024
gill1	732	#69
Hokiehunter07	732	#193
tbirdrunner	732	#325
wsbark01	732	#892
vt_Twang	734	#19
ugman	734	#655
1migual	734	#848
wbyrd	735	#709
bigburly	737	#1004
wbyrd	737	#569
BreakingTheBend	737	#453
trluht	739	#156
camoman73	739	#965

Can someone please check for me so I know I did not make any mistake?

*As for the promise for the surprise.
"731" is the code for free shipping till 4/15/2009 for any Firenock product purchase on http://shop.firenock.com
Just in case you do not win, you at least can get some firenock/lightning nock/Aerovane with FREE shipping*.

Thank for playing and good luck to the winners... *chachi*, you better e-mail me fast!:wav::wav:


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

:BangHead::icon_1_lol::confused3::hurt: :faint: I can't believe it, I got it, just what a month behind the winner,. lol I think God is teaching me a lesson, but I just cant figure out what it is. 


CONGRATS To the winner,. thanks for the giveaway, It is awesome to see sponsors giving to their sports.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

821


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

*298*

O well to late with my last pick but Congrats to all of the winners and a big thanks to firenock for the giveaway!!!!!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I won!!:banana::wav::first:


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Where are the winners?*

Only one guy so far contacted me?
And it is not even the grand prize winner!:mg:

Make you wonder.....ukey:


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

well im on the list not a winner but on the list. Ill take someones place.

CW


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

BreakingTheBend said:


> well im on the list not a winner but on the list. Ill take someones place.
> 
> CW


me 2 :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

*My bad,*

O thought only the winner got any prizes. then I went bavk and re-read the post. I was the other one that got the actual number. I would gladly love to have whatever the runnerup prize is. 

Thanks for the givaway. PM on the way


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

Firenock said:


> Only one guy so far contacted me?
> And it is not even the grand prize winner!:mg:
> 
> Make you wonder.....ukey:


Wow i thought everyone would have keep a eye on this i know i did and i didn't win either but will be happy to take a winners spot if they don't want them LOL 
Again thanks to firenock for the giveaway nice job


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

if you got any open spots i'll take one if thats how it works let me know


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*I shall wait a little*

I shall wait for about a week. So if over 7 days, the people do not claim the price.. I shall give it to the people who wanted it. What do you all think?


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

I was really hoping to win this one...Oh well, Thanks for the chance!


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

Firenock said:


> I shall wait for about a week. So if over 7 days, the people do not claim the price.. I shall give it to the people who wanted it. What do you all think?


sounds good to me


----------



## foxhollow (Nov 25, 2008)

322


----------



## foxhollow (Nov 25, 2008)

day late again.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*I'll take more!*



Firenock said:


> I shall wait for about a week. So if over 7 days, the people do not claim the price.. I shall give it to the people who wanted it. What do you all think?


I'll take the nocks if the winner doesn't claim them seeing as how I was the first to contact you about winning!!!!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Who knows? I may just do that...*



wsbark01 said:


> I'll take the nocks if the winner doesn't claim them seeing as how I was the first to contact you about winning!!!!:set1_rolf2:


we'll see.....:shade:


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*those who have claim their prize*

wsbark01 on 20090331
shooter22 on 20090401 (sort of 2009/3/31 but did not read the rules) LOL

only 2 come forward so far...:mg:

Grand prize winner where are you? I am tempted to contact them via PM, but where would be the fun of them. I hate chasing people to give them free stuff.. What do you all think?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Don't do it....*



Firenock said:


> Grand prize winner where are you? I am tempted to contact them via PM, but where would be the fun of them. I hate chasing people to give them free stuff.. What do you all think?


Then I might not get the nocks!!!


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

Time to start moving down the list.


----------



## DBerrard (Oct 9, 2007)

731! Err...

Thanks for the chance. Very kind of ya.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

Firenock said:


> I shall wait for about a week. So if over 7 days, the people do not claim the price.. I shall give it to the people who wanted it. What do you all think?


Sounds fair enough to me :darkbeer: Please put me in i could use some for my Carbon Express Hunter arrows.


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

Firenock said:


> I shall wait for about a week. So if over 7 days, the people do not claim the price.. I shall give it to the people who wanted it. What do you all think?


Ill take a spot on that list too. 

Thanks 
CW


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

i'll take an open spot too if you have any


----------



## glteach (Feb 24, 2009)

*winners name wrong*

In your award announcement post you have winners name wrong.

The winners are in blue and red.

RED IS THE GRAND PRICE WINNER "chahi"


post number 85 is actuall from chachi. You probably ought to send him a pm due to this - in case he didn't remember his number.

Sorry - I would have loved to win the firenocks. I didn't but also wouldn't want to miss out if I missed my name due to a typographical error.

(I would take a couple free firenocks for noticing this - :teeth


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Firenock said:


> wsbark01 on 20090331
> shooter22 on 20090401 (sort of 2009/3/31 but did not read the rules) LOL
> 
> only 2 come forward so far...:mg:
> ...


If people want to sign up for free stuff, it should be their responsibilty to check back after the drawing to see if they won. You shouldn't have to track anyone down. Give it a couple of days, then start drawing numbers. 
Pick me! Pick Me!:wink:


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

well, I just clicked on the thread to enter another guess and realized I'm a "blue" winner.... heck yeah... haha I sent you an email so that's one more. And like the others I'll gladly share in the grand prize if the winner doesn't answer...:wink::wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I sign up for the redraw if there is still room.


----------



## karljones (Feb 15, 2009)

*giveaway*

wowill take a nice new set of stickers or something.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*free firenock*

ttt


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

Firenock any word from any of the other winners?
I can't beleave none of them were keeping and eye on what they put in for:mg:
Please keep me in mind I would love to take them off your hand LOL!!


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Firenock,

If you have a redraw please put me in.



Thanks


----------



## whlsmith (Mar 4, 2008)

*Redraw*

I'd try again


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

i'll take a free firenock if your giving them away


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll take it also!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

I was pretty close, i would love to get back in the drawing if the winers dont contact you dorge.It was nice meeting you at the wi expo saturday!


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

ill get back in too , if that is possible.


----------



## gill1 (Jan 20, 2009)

*3 rd place*

My opinion is first place should be given to the next guy in line untill that person replies I am in third place and replying


----------



## gill1 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Look A Reply*

Hey look here 3rd place I guess if first place doesn't want the prize I'll take it


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

gill1 said:


> Hey look here 3rd place I guess if first place doesn't want the prize I'll take it


Yea and you don't think everybody else wants it to :secret:. You already got something from this Give someone else a chance.


----------



## 12pointbowhunt (Jan 22, 2009)

228


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*One week redraw!*

May be after a full week and the winners do not come forward, we shall do this again with the remainder of the prizes! What do you all think?


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

Firenock said:


> wsbark01 on 20090331
> shooter22 on 20090401 (sort of 2009/3/31 but did not read the rules) LOL
> 
> only 2 come forward so far...:mg:
> ...


If you don't want to pm them. Send me one!!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

How bout sending the winners that did contact you 1 firenock?:teeth:


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

Firenock, I got the Vanes, they look great, I am going to give them some serious run through on my new hunting rig. But I thougth you might want to see this, I saw this when I got home today, My 2 year old neice had opened up the package and set all the contents on my dresser. 

As a after baby sitter activity, when she gets home and I get back we have her sit on y bed and we read one of her books. Well, she wanted Pooh to listen to the story and she had him waiting in his "sleeping bag" when I got there to read to her. Mind, all the contents were laid on the dresser and not tore up or messed up in any way. but she thought Pooh needed a place to sleep.:smile:



> I hate chasing people to give them free stuff.. What do you all think?


 as for the for your view, I fully think you are right, you were gracious enough to have the giveaway , you should nmot have to go get the winners. as for the prize, it is your give away, do as you see fit. 

Kevin


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Got mine!!*

Got mine in and I am going to try them out in 3d at me next shoot!!!!!! They look great!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*over 10 days have passed!*

over 10 days have passed!

A new draw for the rest of the prizes? Or should I sweeten the pot to make it 10 again?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow, some guys are going miss out on some sweet nocks!! :grin:

Draw again with the ones that didn't even come close to the number......hint...hint! :grin:


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I agree


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

how bout 415


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

Firenock said:


> I shall wait for about a week. So if over 7 days, the people do not claim the price.. I shall give it to the people who wanted it. What do you all think?


sounds good to me. so what do i get...


----------



## SBbowhunter (Feb 10, 2009)

Just in case you draw again....... 88


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

Firenock said:


> I shall wait for about a week. So if over 7 days, the people do not claim the price.. I shall give it to the people who wanted it. What do you all think?


sounds good to me i would like to try ur nocks out


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes please do!!!!! I was pretty close!:teeth:


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Firenock said:


> over 10 days have passed!
> 
> A new draw for the rest of the prizes? Or should I sweeten the pot to make it 10 again?


Sorry I missed the list!!! Thanks to my buddy Lou for giving me a swift kick!!! I picked the # 729, hope I'm not too late!!! Sent you a pm Firenock!!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Firenock said:


> over 10 days have passed!
> 
> A new draw for the rest of the prizes? Or should I sweeten the pot to make it 10 again?


Draw another # lets see if the winners contact you again!!!


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

*What about this!!!!*

I say pick another # and if you have to use the pick 3 lottey number from your state lottery #:star: but just tell everyone a head of time which day that you are going to use and if you don't get a winner for that day then keep using the pick 3 lottery # until you get a winner that sounds fair to me  What do you think Firenock:darkbeer:


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

So you're saying I have a chance


----------



## 8POINT (Feb 25, 2004)

count me in!!!!638


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

*nocks*

count me in 727


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

516


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*new one by mid night sunday..*

OK,to make it more interesting, I shall start a new thread by monday 0:00 am. To make it good, I shall make it 1 a total of 10 prizes again. I shall give all the current prize winner till monday 0:00 am to claim the prize. Just hope the grand prize winner do not come forward, or this deal instantly ends.


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

Firenock said:


> OK,to make it more interesting, I shall start a new thread by monday 0:00 am. To make it good, I shall make it 1 a total of 10 prizes again. I shall give all the current prize winner till monday 0:00 am to claim the prize. Just hope the grand prize winner do not come forward, or this deal instantly ends.


Sounds fair to me


Thanks
CW


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Tyt


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

OK sound fair how are you going to pick the numbers so i can put my thinking cap on now to pick my number or numbers unless you are going by the numbers that a person already picked from the last Drawing?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

new contest, new prizes plus old prizes. New number. And this time I want all prizes to be given. So no prizes should be reward till the end of 10 days. So all prizes Will be rewarded.


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

*let me in*

I'll guess 387.


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

sound's good here i will be watching on this one . thank's for another chance. # 105 .


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

Firenock said:


> new contest, new prizes plus old prizes. New number. And this time I want all prizes to be given. So no prizes should be reward till the end of 10 days. So all prizes Will be rewarded.


are you starting a new thread?


Thanks
CW


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*New thread, new prizes*



BreakingTheBend said:


> are you starting a new thread?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> CW


YES on this sunday night at mid night, or you can all it monday morning first thing.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll take 72


----------



## Jgrund07/OH (Feb 11, 2009)

786


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

Firenock said:


> OK,to make it more interesting, I shall start a new thread by monday 0:00 am. To make it good, I shall make it 1 a total of 10 prizes again. I shall give all the current prize winner till monday 0:00 am to claim the prize. Just hope the grand prize winner do not come forward, or this deal instantly ends.


Please read above quote he will be starting a New Thread for this on Monday 0:00am :darkbeer: so you can put your Numbers on the New Thread


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Ended*

The giveaway had ended. A new thread has begin.


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

*Draw*



firenock said:


> new contest, new prizes plus old prizes. New number. And this time i want all prizes to be given. So no prizes should be reward till the end of 10 days. So all prizes will be rewarded.



please put me in for 456....


----------

